# 1st cycle in 8 yrs



## Malevolence (Apr 21, 2012)

*cycle updated*

36 yrs old 5'8'' 170
Just cut about 25lbs of bad weight over the last three months.
Starting cycle today
Test E 250 once week for 10 weeks
Deca 200 once a week for 10 weeks
Test C 250 once a week for 10 weeks
PCT Nolv week 12-
weight training 4-5 times a week
Cardio 3 times a week 20 min
Gonna work from 3000 cal to about 4500 or the cycle period


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 21, 2012)

you should probally extend your cycle a lil longer to let the decca do its job, as deca takes 6-8 weeks to start working


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 24, 2012)

Any particular reason for the test e and test c? I figure thats wut u could get ur hands on?


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 24, 2012)

Pretty much.  I wanted to have at least 500mg of test a week and they didn't have enough in stock to have just the Test E.  Although I might be fixing that this week.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 24, 2012)

deca for 10 weeks really is too short of a time, if it was NPP then ok.


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 24, 2012)

I am gonna fix this here shortly and dial the cycle in.  I know quite a bit about diet and lifting but when it comes to compounds and haven't really learned to crawl yet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2012)

Besides the above mentioned I'd just say that you might wanna beef up the PCT. Nolva alone isn't gonna cut it for a 38 year old... If you aren't ready for TRT, then I'd suggest you go with a proven clomid/nolva or torem/aromasin PCT.  I'm running torem/aromasin right now. Been great. My PCT has been:

Torem 120/60/60/60
Aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5 
Ostarine: 15mg

Deca can be tough to recover from. That means losing gains and destroyed endocrine. Put as much effort into the PCT as you do the cycle  Happy growin to ya bro!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2012)

Good luck to you man. Work hard in that gym and enjoy the compliments.


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 28, 2012)

Into the second week and going good.  I have been killing it at the gym and my diet is is about as good as it can get.  I am up 8 lbs as of tonight.  So for the past 5 or 6 weeks I hadn't done any hypertrophy type lifting and was doing a lot of cardio. My calorie intake was between 1500 and 1800 a day cause I was trying to get to around 10% bf before I started this cycle.  The lifting I was doing was all low weight high rep.  So now I am at about 2500 cal a day and about 240gm of protein a day I drink about a gallon of water a day also.  All lifting is between 80-90% max 4-7 reps and no cario.  I know some of the weight gain is water cause I can see a little loss in definition but that is all good!


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 28, 2012)

Also I have added Winni oil (for only three weeks) aromasin clomid and hcg


----------



## Georgia (Apr 28, 2012)

What was your decision to add Winny about? Explain good sir


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 28, 2012)

...........


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 28, 2012)

..................


----------



## Malevolence (Apr 28, 2012)

...................


----------



## Georgia (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking good bro follow it...


----------



## Malevolence (May 4, 2012)

Updated Cycle
Test E 250 once a week (1-15)
Test C 250 once a week (1-15)
Deca 200 once a week (1-15)  Joint Supp
Winstrol 5o mg pin 3 times week (2-3-4)-(13-14-15)
HCG 500iu twice weekly (3-15) 1000 iu daily for ten days before pct
Aromasin 12.5 daily

PCT
Nolvadex
Clomid
I will update pct later


----------



## Malevolence (May 4, 2012)

Day 15 about 10 lbs up. I think the winni started sucking some water from me. little difference in strength, appetite is sure coming along.  Definite bump in sex dr. My skin temp is hot as F*#%.  So far that is about it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 4, 2012)

Good shit bro count me in my man!


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

Skin temperature hot? From the Winny? Haven't heard that as a side effect before


----------



## weights=life (May 4, 2012)

y u running the winni n like tht?


----------



## Malevolence (May 17, 2012)

Day 28 weight 185 started at 168 struggling a little to get enough calories but working it out.  Absolutely love the boost in strength from the winni, no sides to mention yet with that. I did quit the AI for about a week and started taking again cause the nips grew a bit and got a little sensitive. Added cardio a couple days a week cause bf% went up a little bit gonna post some progress pics soon


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

pic messed up


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

..................


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

.................


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

.................


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

...............


----------



## Jada (May 20, 2012)

Lookin good man


----------



## Pikiki (May 20, 2012)

keep it up PACO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

......................


----------



## Malevolence (May 21, 2012)

4.5 weeks in and I think the Test has started to kick in a bit.  Haven't been using the winni for a couple days and wont again till end of cycle.  Today felt pretty damn good. Spent yesterday cooking a shit ton of chicken breasts so I have plenty to eat this week.  Weight 186


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2012)

How many calories are you taking in? You're at 186 after starting at 160-ish...very, very nice. Whatever you're doing it is working for sure. Just keep eating and growing my friend.

I got tremendous sweat outbreaks from Test at the gym. Would NEVER sweat before but after a few sets I am pouring. Have you noticed any slimming down with the use of the Winni?


----------



## Malevolence (May 21, 2012)

Ya started at about 167ish but I think what happened is I put on quite a bit of water weight in the first couple weeks and then when I started then winni, it started sucking up the water and weight wise I was going methodically putting on muscle and losing water at that same time. My bf% went up a little bit but I am ok with that for now  Been at about 3000 cal  (Clean) and about 250- 300 gms protein per day.  I noticed the sweating more today then any other day


----------



## Pikiki (May 21, 2012)

Nice job Male ...


----------



## Malevolence (May 22, 2012)

Really happy about today..  I put up 295 flat bench and only about 2.5-3 months ago my 1rm was like 245.  Weight is still 186 but definitely starting to see some changes in strength.  I have been doing a mild version of Arnold's work out and it is tough as hell but I will post the link
http://www.trulyhuge.com/news/tips63jb.htm


----------



## gfunky (May 24, 2012)

Looking good Mal!


----------



## Malevolence (May 31, 2012)

Me at 187  5'7''     8 weeks till last pin


----------



## Pikiki (May 31, 2012)

Male!!!!! brotha you looking awesome man  =D>....no homo


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 31, 2012)

solid bro nice work got plenty of time left for more keep it up !


----------



## gfunky (May 31, 2012)

looking good bro work hard and finish up right!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^^  any guesses on bf%????  I can't get this damn lady to return my calls who does it at our gym


----------



## gfunky (Jun 1, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> ^^^^  any guesses on bf%????  I can't get this damn lady to return my calls who does it at our gym



everyone looks different at different bodyfat percentages only way to know is either caliper and jackson method or hydrostatic test.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 7, 2012)

So I have been at Test E 750 and Deca 400 for the last 2 weeks and have added caber.  Feeling pretty good


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 8, 2012)

Tomorrow starts week 8  750 Test E/ 400 Deca 12.5 aro ed .5 caber twice a week.  Quit taking hcg for a while and haven't had any blood sugar problems.  I took a week off from lifting cause I thought I  might have been over training.  Been doing cardio every morning and swimming laps in the evenings some times.  Felt kinda weak today lifting.


----------



## Spear (Jun 8, 2012)

You're looking good man. Think we'd have to see a relaxed pic to judge BF%. 

Is your bodyweight still close to the same?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 8, 2012)

Male hows your workout plan looks like at this moment, have you done any changes since you start?


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 8, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Male hows your workout plan looks like at this moment, have you done any changes since you start?



I have been doing that mild form of Arnold's workout and I really started feeling like I was over training.  So I took a week off and while I did that I was swimming laps and slow jogging in the morning.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 9, 2012)

Good shit bro, recognize over training is crucial to not stop the growth and continue your cycle with success!!!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 13, 2012)

......................................


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 15, 2012)

how ya feeling bro? the winni for me was amazing for strength how ever I didn't retain any of it when I came off, I was using oral 50mg eod and I was way more powerful on it then the next weeks work out off . maybe that was the change your  feeling


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 2, 2012)

So I have been back on winstrol for a bit and I am loving it.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 4, 2012)

..................


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2012)

Mal great job bro. Were u doing cardio on the tread mill or step master if so for how long?


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 5, 2012)

I have been doing a mix of things to try and cut fat without losing the muscle.  Some cardio, interval walk and fast run, and just doing some walking up hills around my house.  I do a lot of stuff on the treadmill but I like to mix it up and run outside too





Jadakiss said:


> Mal great job bro. Were u doing cardio on the tread mill or step master if so for how long?


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

Good job bro, the recent weight loss is water - don't worry about it. Been following - looks good brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Close to the end of this cycle up 15 lbs and down 3% bf.  I was up about 25lbs but have been going down a bit since I started cardio and Winni



Looks like hard work to me Male... Nice job bro. Lots to be proud of!


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys   I am really looking forward to my next cycle and keep adding muscle and losing fat


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 6, 2012)

......................................


----------



## Jada (Aug 7, 2012)

Great job man! What u thinking ur next cycle might be?


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 7, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Great job man! What u thinking ur next cycle might be?



Tren/Mast/prop


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn man will not post pics of me for while to cath up lol, great job Male lots of changes on you bro.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks great bro


----------

